# have you ever seen the big embroidered back UP chairs?



## wokofshame (Apr 1, 2009)

I have heard of this from several folks but never seen one. Supposedly some older units have chairs with a fabric back which has a massive UP logo embroidered on it.
Do these really exist?
(not talking about the USSC hard -plastic backed chairs w/ UP molded in the back)


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 1, 2009)

damn sounds like i need to go back to hinkle and do some exploring....though i doubt my mom would want to help with the sewing heh


----------



## Angela (Apr 1, 2009)

If anyone finds one, hold onto it cause their pretty rare nowadays. I think most of them have already been cut off by folks and I've heard that some of them were taken off and kept by railroad workers but I don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Ravie (Apr 2, 2009)

arrow's fearless today lol


----------



## dime (Apr 2, 2009)

speaking of sewing, i gotta sew up my bibs....damn


----------



## wokofshame (May 1, 2009)

well i wnet thru HINKLE around dawn yesterday but it was already starting to get light out, there really wasn't the assortment of units on storage trax i was hoping for,actaully less than last time iwas there, jus hopped back on my train and hopefully i'll get a good opportunity somewhere down the line


----------

